# INSERT INTO mittels Select [DB:MSSQL]



## Briefkasten (18. März 2008)

Hallo,

kann ich eigentlich meine Daten Selecten / Sammeln und dann alle gesammelt unter einmal in eine temporäre Tabelle schreiben? Ich will nicht für jede Zeile ein einzellnes insert into statment schreiben.

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Bernd1984 (19. März 2008)

Hallo Briefkasten,

wenn du einen Select hast, dann kannst du die Werte aus dem Select in eine neue Tabelle schreiben, du fügst einfach "INTO Tabellenname" vor FROM ein.

```
SELECT     *
INTO            temp_Tabelle
FROM         Tabelle
```
Um die Daten aus eimen SELECT in eine existierende Tabelle anzufügen nutzt du

```
INSERT INTO temp_Tabelle
SELECT     
FROM         Tabelle
```


----------

